# Svoice on CM10



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey I found this Svoice apk I'm the Droid x forum so no credit to me. It works nearly perfect with the latest CM10 so I'm just linking it for you guys! You don't have use the script to edit the build.prop like the link says, it works for my prop which is for Verizon.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35371-svoice-leak-with-network-fix-leak/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would you use S-Voice when you have Google Now? S-Voice is awful.


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

It's called options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

So you would use an inferior product just to have options? BRB, pumping 87 into my STi.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with nhat here. I'm down for options but unfortunately S-Voice is not even close to as good as Google Now.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't flame the kid for liking choices. Choice is what makes Android better than iOS.

That being said, S-Voice is a piece of crap. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Don't flame the kid for liking choices. Choice is what makes Android better than iOS.
> 
> That being said, S-Voice is a piece of crap. lol


lol no flaming just stating facts really.


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

What is this xda? I didn't ask anyone's opinion it's just here for the people that want it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

xda still exists?  but no seriously I'm very aware


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

nhat said:


> So you would use an inferior product just to have options? BRB, pumping 87 into my STi.


I wouldn't even put 87 in my civic lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dushotgun said:


> What is this xda? I didn't ask anyone's opinion it's just here for the people that want it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahhh forgot we live in a communist country where we can't give opinions...sorry my leader.


----------

